# How to prepare for exam



## vesterholt (Dec 10, 2013)

I am currently waiting for my state board to approve my PE application. They have already approved me to take the FE. My plan as of now is to take both on the same weekend in April (PE on 4/11, FE on 4/12) so that I only have to study once.

My problem is that I really don't know where to begin. First of all, how much time do people typically study? Are there any good resources anyone knows of for making a study plan of which topics to review? Right now, I look at the sample problems and I think to myself, "I probably could have done that in college, but I have no idea how to even approach it now."

Secondly, what review materials are good? I sold almost all of my textbooks after college, so I don't really have any review materials. As such, I assume I am going to need to buy all new review material and references. Since I have worked mostly in HVAC. I haven't done any work on statics, vibrations, materials, mechanical design, dynamics, etc so I am very rusty on these subjects. Any recommendations for comprehensive review books?

Third, is it worthwhile for me to take a prep class? Which ones are best? I'm fairly certain that my employer will pay for whatever prep classes and materials I want within reason, so cost is not my concern.

Any other general preparation guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## andreyshka (Dec 11, 2013)

You will have to pass FE exam before you can sit for the PE exam.


----------



## sycamore PE (Dec 16, 2013)

andreyshka said:


> You will have to pass FE exam before you can sit for the PE exam.


That is not true in many states. Many will allow you to take both in one weekend. Torture, yes, but it is allowed.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 16, 2013)

^this!


----------



## sycamore PE (Dec 16, 2013)

1) buy the MERM

2) read this site. Most of your questions are answered in existing threads

3) amount of studying varies. 100-300 hrs is typical. 50 hrs is too little for most to pass, 400 is excessive. I passed with ~200 hrs for the PE

4) I don't remember much about the FE, so ask in those forums. Get a review book and work the problems and you should be golden.


----------



## JoeyPinoy (Jan 29, 2014)

Based on my experience, in which I passed the ME PE (Mechanics and Materials), I would add that I purchased a used version of the MERM (Mechanical Engineering Reference Manual), since I'm a little frugal and a lot of the information is largely the same. Mine is the 9th edition.

Don't forget you can order practice test from NCEES.org, the governing body for FE/PE test administration. I found their test to be fairly close in difficulty/scope to the actual PE test. The practice test from Lindeburg are a bit more difficult, but great for teaching concepts.


----------



## JoeyPinoy (Jan 29, 2014)

Also keep in the mind that the PE and FE are different animals, at least for the mechanical portion:

PE:

6 mins / question

8 hours, 80 questions

Paper based

open book

more specialized content

FE:

~3 mins / question

6 hours, 110 questions

CBT (Computer Based Testing) format...you'll be sitting at a desktop

closed book except FE supplied reference manual

more generalized content


----------

